# Angeln in Italien am Gardasee?



## profiangler2003 (1. September 2006)

Hallo,
wir(meine Familie) fahren nächste Woche nach Italien an den Gardasse. Wir sind da direkt daneben bei so einem Campingplatz.
Ich wollte euch fragen:
Was kostest es am Gardasee zu fischen?
Was fange ich da für Fische/ wie groß ist der Fischbestand?
Welche Angelmethode ist die Wirkungsvollste?


ich fische eher am Hafen oder am Ufer
ich denke nicht das ich so weit rauskomme
mit dem Tretboot vll. ein bisschen aber sonst eher nicht.

würde ich weiter draußen mehr fangen?

danke für euere Antworten

mfg Manu


----------



## profiangler2003 (1. September 2006)

*AW: Angeln in Italien am Gardasee?*

sorry falsches Forum

kann jemand vll. diesen Thread nach Angeln Europa verschieben?

danke


----------



## profiangler2003 (1. September 2006)

*AW: Angeln in Italien am Gardasee?*

ok ich hab mich ein kleines wenig informiert

man braucht einen Angelschein für Touristen
und 2 Poststempelmarken

meine Frage

gilten die nur für einen Tag oder für die ganze Woche?
brauch ich da noch eine Tageskarte oder was

ich will ja nur am Gardasee fischen

außer es würden sich andere Gewässer noch mehr anbieten

bitte helft mir

danke Manu


----------



## PASA (1. September 2006)

*AW: Angeln in Italien am Gardasee?*

Hallo,

zu den Bestimmungen kann ich nichts sagen. Aber, ich habe letztes Jahr im oberen Teil des Sees geschnorchelt. Ein paar Meter vom Ufer entfernt wächst unter Wasser ein Pflanzenfeld, ähnlich wie Seegras. Auf der tiefen Seite des Pflanzenfeldes habe ich Barsche und Hechte in guten Größen gesehen. 

Grüße


----------



## spin-paule (1. September 2006)

*AW: Angeln in Italien am Gardasee?*

hier:

http://www.gardasee-info.de/default.cfm?http://www.gardasee-info.de/html/Angeln_de.cfm

steht das Wesentliche drin.
Viel Spaß und dicke Fische!
Gruß,
Spin-Paule


----------



## profiangler2003 (1. September 2006)

*AW: Angeln in Italien am Gardasee?*

hast du sonst noch fische gesehen

wie groß waren die größten hechte und barsche?


----------



## profiangler2003 (1. September 2006)

*AW: Angeln in Italien am Gardasee?*

hallo spin-paule,

wenn ich das richtig sehe benötige ich 2 Sachen damit ich im Gardasee fischen darf

1. einen angelschein für urlauber (tassa per la pesca)

2. und 2 stempelmarken die ich auf den angelschein abstempeln lassen muss

und dann darf ich jetzt den ganzen urlaub(1 woche) so viel wie ich will im gardasee fischen oder wie

danke für deine Antwort

mfg Manu


----------



## freibadwirt (1. September 2006)

*AW: Angeln in Italien am Gardasee?*

Im Nördlichen Teil gibts schöne Forellen und Saiblinge. Habe die immer Abends mit Würmer gefangen.
Gruß Freibadwirt#h #h #h


----------



## spin-paule (1. September 2006)

*AW: Angeln in Italien am Gardasee?*

Über die Geltungsdauer steht in dem Link ja nichts Konkretes. Ich weiß nun leider auch nicht mehr - aber für gut 20,- Euro kann ich mit vorstellen, das die Lizenz nicht nur für einen Tag gültig ist. Am besten mal dort anrufen!
Vielleicht weiß ja der "Freibadwirt" bescheid!?
Gruß,
Paul


----------



## profiangler2003 (1. September 2006)

*AW: Angeln in Italien am Gardasee?*

hi freibadwirt,

kannst du mir sagen was ich alles an karten und lizensen erwerben muss damit ich am gardasee fischen darf?

und wie lange halten dann diese lizenen?


----------



## PASA (1. September 2006)

*AW: Angeln in Italien am Gardasee?*

Die Hechte 60- 70 cm, die Barsche ca. 30- 35 cm.

Sonst waren einige Rotaugen und viele Gründlinge da.


----------



## freibadwirt (1. September 2006)

*AW: Angeln in Italien am Gardasee?*

@ Profiangler 2003
Frag am besten auf den Campingplatz oder deinen Zimmervermieter. Die können dier mit sicherheit helfen.Glaube die Lizensen kosten 25€ und gelten für Urlauber 3 Monate.


----------



## profiangler2003 (1. September 2006)

*AW: Angeln in Italien am Gardasee?*

ich glaube man braucht einen Angelschein für Touristen der ist 3 Monate gültig und 2 Stempelmarken dann darf man auf dem Gardasee fischen

wenn jemand meine Aussage ergänzen oder verbessern kannwäre mir sehr hilfreich

danke im voraus

mfg Manu


----------



## profiangler2003 (1. September 2006)

*AW: Angeln in Italien am Gardasee?*

kann mir jemand noch ein paar tipps zum gerät und der montage geben bzw. mit welchen köder ich was fange und was ich überhaupt fangen kann

danke ,
manu


----------



## freibadwirt (1. September 2006)

*AW: Angeln in Italien am Gardasee?*

Montagen und Gerät wie an Deutschen Seen dann hast du alles Dabei. Maden und Würmer am besten mitbringen sind am Gardasee schwierig zu bekommen. Wünsche viel Spass und wir möchten Bilder sehen.

Gruß Freibadwirt#h #h #h


----------



## profiangler2003 (1. September 2006)

*AW: Angeln in Italien am Gardasee?*

gibt es dort kein angelgeschäft wo ich maden/würmer kaufen kann?


----------



## profiangler2003 (1. September 2006)

*AW: Angeln in Italien am Gardasee?*

hat jemand vll. einen Erfahrungsbericht vom Fischen am Gardasee?

ich bin eher süd-östlich vom Gardasse in der Nähe von Lazise


----------



## profiangler2003 (2. September 2006)

*AW: Angeln in Italien am Gardasee?*

so morgen  gehts auf ich werd aber vll. in der nächsten woche online sein(wlan-hot-sopt am campingplatz)

also wünscht mir viel glück

mfg Manu


----------



## drogba (3. September 2006)

*AW: Angeln in Italien am Gardasee?*

probier ma traube am drilling auf grund ohne blei ohne wirbel auf döbel


----------



## profiangler2003 (10. September 2006)

*AW: Angeln in Italien am Gardasee?*

so bin wieder da.
ich sags gleich vorweg: ich war nicht beim fischen! 
aus dem einfachen grund weil mir 37 € (die gebühr wurde anscheinend erhöht) einfach zu teuer waren.
das wäre zwar 3 monate gültig aber ich war eh nur eine woche dort.
schwarzfischen war mir ein bisschen zu riskant. es waren zwar viele so jungen die gefischt haben ohne lizens aber die haben auch nur auf so kleine fische am ufer gefischt. und wenn wollt ich auch weit auf grund oder stopsl rauswerfen. also wenn dann richtig.
ich hab einen fischer gesehen der am schilf angelte. vermutlich auf döbel. er hatte einen kleine schwarzen twister wenn ich das richtig gesehen habe(er war 10m entfernt von mir) dann eine kugel und dann noch einen roten twister oder so, den er aber danach durch einen wurm ersetzte. er hat immer ausgeworfen und dann eine zeit sinken lassen, dann erst eingerollt. ich sah auch andere fischer die mit stopsl und haken/teilweise auch drillinge mit wurm oder so am hafen fischten. ich war dort im süden am gardasee in lazise. der grund war mit einer steinschickt die ungefähr 2 m ins wasser ging und dann ging es tief herunter(in hafennähe). 

im endefekt war es recht schön(auch wenn ich nicht fischen konnte)

vielleicht konnte dieser bericht dem ein oder anderen helfen der auch zum gardasee fahren will

mfg Manu


----------



## nik.rei (28. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Angeln in Italien am Gardasee?*

Hallo zusammen,

mein Sohn (im kommenden Sommer 13 Jahre) möchte auch alleine im Gardasee angeln. Was muss er sich für Unterlagen besorgen. Darf er überhaupt alleine angeln?

Gruß aus dem Münsterland.
Petri Heil!


----------



## micha111 (19. April 2009)

*AW: Angeln in Italien am Gardasee?*

Hallo,
war im September 2008 dort. 
Ich bin zum Touristikbüro, die sprechen Deutsch, und wollte mich informieren. Zu meiner Verwunderung stellte die mir die Karte aus, und schickte mich zum Postamt um 2 Wertmarken zu besorgen. Wieder zurück, Marken wurden eingeklebt und Karte ausghändigt. Man braucht nichts ausser den Personalausweis. Die Karte hat ca 20 € gekostet und hat 3 Monate Gültigkeit.


----------



## Werner56 (25. Juni 2014)

*AW: Angeln in Italien am Gardasee?*

Du musst einen Angelberechtigungsschein im Gemeindehaus oder an der Poststelle erwerben. Der Schein kostet ca. 20,00 Euro und kannst dann 3 Monate ungestört angeln. Das Problem um am Gardasee angeln zu können ist dass es drei verschiedene Regionen gibt. Daher gilt für jede Region etwas unterschiedliches. Das erfährst du aber bei dem zuständigen Touristeninformationsscenter.


----------



## sureshot (7. September 2014)

*AW: Angeln in Italien am Gardasee?*

Am Ostufer (Region Veneto) kostet der Schein 13 Euro plus 1,30 Gebühr. Schein gibts bei jeder Tourist Info, den ausfüllen und bei der Post das Geld einzahlen, dann stempeln sie ihn ab. 

Er gilt drei Monate ab Erteilung, aber nur für die jeweilige Region. 

Ich habe nach einer Woche aber das Gefühl dass man diese Zeit fast braucht bis man überhaupt was fängt, habe verschiedenstes versucht vom Ufer aus, aber leider ohne Erfolg. Dafür jede Menge Zeug zwischen Steinen und Kraut verloren...

Es waren wenig Angler am Ufer wo ich war (Brenzone), hab keinen was fangen sehen. 

Nur 2 alte Männer vom Ort haben ca. 15 m vorm Ufer vom Boot aus nen Hecht und nen Barsch erwischt, mit Köderfisch am Seitenarm, ähnlich Drop Shot.

Grüße 

sureshot


----------

